# Can any women recommend places for my gf to get gym wear?



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My Mrs has been training with me for 2 weeks now and would like to get some proper gym clothes. I haven't got a clue where does ladies gym stuff tbh.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> My Mrs has been training with me for 2 weeks now and would like to get some proper gym clothes. I haven't got a clue where does ladies gym stuff tbh.
> 
> Any help appreciated.


Anne summers mate


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

my missus buys most of her stuff from m and m direct or sports direct.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Verno said:


> Anne summers mate


funnily enough, my missus has a black nike running top with lacy patches for ventilation and straps to hold things in place that looks like something from anne summers!


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Got my lass all her stuff from JD. cost a bomb but it's decent gear and will last a while. she did get some leggings for £55 though :/ just because they were a nice colour blue


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Anne summers mate


She doesn't want to get it from the same place as me


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> She doesn't want to get it from the same place as me


Lucky bastard. Apparently they don't do my size


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Lucky bastard. Apparently they don't do my size


I thought they did Plus Size sh1t for you fattys


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I thought they did Plus Size sh1t for you fattys


LOL Walked right into that one :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> LOL Walked right into that one


Lol set it up nicely


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

My Protein do some decent ladies gymwear mate. My missus is thinking of getting some.


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

AndyWaller said:


> My Protein do some decent ladies gymwear mate. My missus is thinking of getting some.


The zip up jacket they do went all wierd shapes after my lass washed hers


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym rat are pretty cool and reasonable


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll warn her against then mate!

The men's stuff I've got from there has been pretty good to be fair


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll warn her against then mate!

The men's stuff I've got from there has been pretty good to be fair


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

my missus uses Nike or Labella Mafia


----------



## aimingforward (Jul 10, 2015)

http://wearwolfclothing.co.uk/ is good for both men and women, I have their new summer range which is like Nike Dri-fit....just a lot cheaper. They're bringing out some leggings soon as well! Use the code AF10 for 10% off  Normal tees are 9.99 technical are 16.99 and bottoms are 20ish

View attachment IMG_2961.JPG


View attachment IMG_2951.JPG


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

She must know where to get it from.

Order of price: Tesco > TK Max/H&M > Next > JD Sports > Specialist gym fashion website


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

My mrs keeps banging on about Fabletics. Tbh £30-40 for a couple of outfits seems reasonable.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

All women should wear the cheap primarni leggings


----------



## uhitmeudie (Sep 11, 2014)

Can't go wrong with a little sports direct. Pretty much have all the essentials there (elastic too if you need to cater for the larger bods)


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

My Mrs is Lithuanian and she has loads of really nice gym and sports wear made by a Lithuanian company called Audimas - can buy it online, I've been wanting to buy some myself as her gear is about the most well made sports gear I've seen,, Worth checking out if she fancies something different..


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Depends what sort of style she's after and budget... best brands I personally go for are Mas Body Dev, Ryderwear, La Bella Mafia, Gym Versus is my friend's brand - look them up, love their stuff. Better Bodies of course, six deuce... and usually sports direct BUT bear in mind that their online prices are WAY cheaper than in store for a lot of things.


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

tikkiboo.com do awesome leggings that make ya ba-donk donk look EPPPPPPPPPPPPIC


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> tikkiboo.com do awesome leggings that make ya ba-donk donk look EPPPPPPPPPPPPIC


All about the ba-donk da-donk donk


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

hahaha.... I should correct myself, squats, deads and weighted lunges make your ba-donk donk look EPPPPPIC.... but the leggings are pretty sweet too :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> hahaha.... I should correct myself, squats, deads and weighted lunges make your ba-donk donk look EPPPPPIC.... but the leggings are pretty sweet too


Damn. Was gonna buy myself some ba-donk da-donk donk leggings


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

:lol: .... hey they don't hurt ... pics, I went for the pink to black ombre ... have been asked by 5 ladies where I got them, so I'm sure you will provoke an errrrrr... reaction? :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> .... hey they don't hurt ... pics, I went for the pink to black ombre ... have been asked by 5 ladies where I got them, so I'm sure you will provoke an errrrrr... reaction?


Pics? Lol You're not ready for this jelly


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

hahahaha.... Jelly, howeh I'm carb cycling!


----------



## maria1231 (Jul 23, 2015)

Bella mafia

lululemon

forever21

nike

addidas

the list is endless :thumb


----------

